# New Holland ts115 - dash lights won't turn off



## rustbucket (Apr 26, 2015)

JM+JA

Good morning.

I am having electrical troubles with my New Holland TS115. Often the dash lights (and sometimes headlights, taillights, and turn signals) do not turn off, even when I turn off the headlight switch and the ignition. I have tried all the fuses I could find, and none seem to control the dash lights. There is no consistent pattern as to which lights stay on.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

rustbucket said:


> JM+JA
> 
> Good morning.
> 
> I am having electrical troubles with my New Holland TS115. Often the dash lights (and sometimes headlights, taillights, and turn signals) do not turn off, even when I turn off the headlight switch and the ignition. I have tried all the fuses I could find, and none seem to control the dash lights. There is no consistent pattern as to which lights stay on.



Sounds like you might have some bad or corroded switches that need some attention. To Protect your system from hard shorts, you need to add an electrical KILL switch that disconnects the battery from the sysyem and use it whénever you shudown themotor.


----------

